# Which portable console has the best d-pad [poll]



## fikatr (Aug 31, 2018)

In my opinion it's ds phat because it's so big and feels 乇  乂  丅  尺  卂 tight


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 31, 2018)

you should just delete the switch option is just taking the space of the gba (but you'll need 2 extra spaces for the sp and micro), that's not a d-pad but simple buttons.

the psp d-pad has the right size but has rubber contacts while I prefer tactile switches, luckily the pspgo features those, so it feel right, the only hindrance is that is sunken.
dsi has a very responsive d-pad because has tactile switches a fair size and is not sunken, but the vita is something else having good response, the perfect shape and size and plenty of space around to maneuver.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2018)

The Vita's D-pad is probably my favorite out of them all, I think my only complaint I could have is that it's just slightly smaller than I'd like. But otherwise, probably the best for me, nice tactile buttons and has that satisfying click noise.

The DSi's is a close second though.


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 2, 2018)

DS Phat hands down. It's tactile, durable and comfortable.


----------



## Chary (Sep 2, 2018)

PlayStation Vita: The Thread


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 2, 2018)

Catastrophic said:


> DS Phat hands down. It's tactile, durable and comfortable.


Bingo! Incredible d-pad. Clicky with no mushiness, short travel and so precise for diagonals.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm pleasantly surprised to see that the vita is leading. It's also my choice, and the one D-pad I wish was on GPD's products. Nintendo has good D-pads, but the PSP and vita (which I consider sort of the same) have the best ones.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 2, 2018)

DSi XL's dpad is underrated.


----------



## Stephano (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s a tie for me between the vita and DS phat


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2018)

Why is nobody voting for the SP?
That's just the fucking best D-Pad ever. It doesn't require much preassure and it works and reacts perfectly.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 2, 2018)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Why is nobody voting for the SP?
> That's just the fucking best D-Pad ever. It doesn't require much preassure and it works and reacts perfectly.


It's a smaller version of the DS Phat d-pad.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 2, 2018)

I never touched a Vita but from that D-Pad it doesn't look like the best feel in the world.


----------



## zacchi4k (Sep 4, 2018)

Am  I the only one who hates the DSi D-Pad? Diagonal movement is impossible...


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 4, 2018)

GBA-SP for me, with DSPhat a close #2. I like the short-throw, clicky d-pads, and I prefer the slightly smaller size of the GBASP's over the DS Phat. 

My regular-sized "New 3DS" has a great d-pad for a 'tall' type pad. Very reliable in DKCR.


----------



## rustinrj (Sep 13, 2018)

Vita's d-pad gets my vote. Very responsive and reliable.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 13, 2018)

PSP for me, no question. Specifically the 3000. It lacks some of the "clicky" feedback most people like, but the raised buttons and concave inset provide a level of comfort that more than makes up for it. DS Phat in a close second.


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 21, 2018)

I must say that i absolutely loved the D-pad on the original GBA, it was always on the perfect position in my hands with my finger always at the D-pad. The SP is a bit to slim for me to really like the D-pad positioning.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 22, 2018)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> PSP for me, no question. Specifically the 3000. It lacks some of the "clicky" feedback most people like, but the raised buttons and concave inset provide a level of comfort that more than makes up for it. DS Phat in a close second.


Very comfy indeed. I also have a model 3000 PSP and it feels great!


----------



## gamefreak955 (Oct 16, 2018)

GBA SP for me, but maybe it's just nostalgia


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 18, 2018)

The Nintendo DSi! A big improvement over the DS Lite. I dislike the thing they did with the Switch. As I mentioned in another thread, I get why they did it: so you could use one joy con as one controller. But my hands are bigger than a 5 years old and to be honest if they made a left joycon with am actual d-pad I would buy it in a heartbeat. I really miss it.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Oct 20, 2018)

The Vita’s D-pad is awesome; very solid, clicky and responsive.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 20, 2018)

I see the Switch has two votes so far. lol

Think I'm going with the DS Phat on this one.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 20, 2018)

I really like the DS Lite's D-Pad. I prefer the softer (but still responsive) feel of it compared to the Phat. The 3DS' D-Pad is very similar to it, but I think I like the DS Lite's a bit better.
TBH though the OpenPandora probably has just about the best D-Pad I've ever used, period. If it was on the list that would be an easy choice. The controls on that thing, minus the rather crappy little analog nubs, are overall some of the best I've used. Not counting the keyboard, just talking about the game controls.


----------



## Seliph (Oct 20, 2018)

Vita definitely, I've always liked Sony's d-pads, they feel good (although not as good as Nintendo D-pads) but in modern systems like the Vita and PS4 where they have to contend with analog sticks I've always felt like their positioning was the most comfortable for retro gaming and emulation as opposed to Microsoft and Nintendo's D-pads always being underneath the analog stick where it feels awkward to use.


----------



## nashismo (Apr 7, 2019)

DS Lite dpad, mushy enough and yet very responsive, is well positioned also, not like the freaking 3DS dpad, which makes it almost impossible to use. And did I say clicky Dpads (3ds, Dsi, etc) are for pussies?

"Ah I feel everytime I make a move in the game!" "Could never beat New super Marios Bros on Wii with the mushy dpad because I don't feel the clickyness" (yes I read that on the Internet).

And for sadomasochistic people also, it hurts a lot playing using those dpads for too long, it's like they get stuck underneath your thumbs (truly shit, what was nintendo thinking).

We real hardcore sweaty nerds play with rubber membrane dpads only, and that's why I prefer... the DS Lite Dpad


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

Where's the Lynx? Where's the Game Gear? the Neo-Geo Pocket, The Watara Supervision?..... Ok, I've tane that too far 

To be completely sure, I've just double checked on my handhelds, I'm going to have to go with the GBA SP. Though the Game Boy Light was a close second (to me it feels ever so slightly different to my Game Boy Pocket. And I'll always have a soft spot for the original Game Boy.

I do like the Vita D-Pad, except for the fact that I hit the analogue stick every single bloody time I try to press Right, or Down. I much prefer the D-Pad below the sticks. Curse of having big-ass hands.


----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)

For me it's either the SP or DS Lite. Both have excellently responsive and well-placed D-pads!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2019)

the best d-pad is on Sinclair zx vega+.

now to be serious. the best dpad is on ps vita and on dsi xl.


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't think any D-pad ever created comes close to the greatness of the Vita.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 7, 2019)

If I'm being cheeky, Switch is the winner because it's the only portable on the list you can connect other controllers to, and the SNES/SF30Pro D-pad still beats everything else.  If I'm comparing them honestly, GBA or DS phat probably wins.  I've barely touched a PS Vita though, so I can't really give it a fair shake.


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 7, 2019)

PSP. Very similar to the D-pad found on the PS2, but I’d say somewhat more comfortable to use. I’ve never owned or played a Vita but those looked rather similar in design from what I have seen from someone IRL.


----------



## september796 (Apr 7, 2019)

The DSi / DSi XL have the perfect d-pad along with the Vita. They're soft and clicky.
The DS Phat's dpad is bigger (that's a plus) but is a bit too hard and flat, like the gbaSP.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello.

I do not know all devices in the poll.

For me:

Sony PSP
It feels like the same on PS1 / PS2 controllers.

For me personel the best D-Pad ever. (not controller)


----------



## Stwert (Apr 7, 2019)

The Vita seems to be going well into the lead so far. Must be a lot of people with teeny wee hands on here


----------



## Arras (Apr 7, 2019)

I actually like the "dpad" on the Switch joycons a lot because it's just buttons. It might not be as good for games where you would need to roll your thumb along it, but for precision it's pretty much the best you can get. The Vita dpad is very precise and responsive too, but it's quite hard and using it for a long period of time is really painful on your thumb. I "beat" the Vita version of Dustforce and by the end I had a d-pad shaped dent in my thumb that took like a full day to go away. Most of the other options just don't have the same level of precision, though I remember liking the DS Lite. The PSP was pretty good too as far as mushy dpads go.


----------

